# Clover in hay. Good or Bad?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Found a good deal on hay, but says has Clover and other grasses. Is clover ok in hay, red or white, when its dry? Thanks!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Clover is good for goats and they usually love it. I want to plant it here next year.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

mine love it, do great


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I've heard that the white clover is bad for them. Is it different when its not wet and green?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We have white and red clover everywhere in our pasture here. We make sure they get good quality hay before they go out in the pasture, but we've never had it cause any problems with our goats. And they do really seem to like it. I'd be really surprised if there wasn't some dried clover in our hay, as well, since it grows wild here.
-Tina


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine eat a timothy/clover hay - both colors - and never a problem.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't heard any bad reviews with clover for Goats  I am having some planted soon (with alfalfa) for next year.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

White clover can cause bloat in goats. White clover tends to be a problems when green and wet. One vet told me why it causes bloat but that was many years ago and I do not remember now what the vet said. Clover in hay is fine though since it is dry. I have never had a problem with clover in the hay.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

No worries anyway, we're planting red clover  I think it has more nutrition in it anyway, just guessing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ours has clover in it too and never had a problem. A friend gave us a bunch of loose hay that has a lot of clover in it and they go to town on it as well.

I know a lot of clover is bad for cows though. In fact, in our state, they have filed a state of emergency or something like that for a lot of the cattle farmers because they have lost cows left and right thanks to abundant clover growth from all the rain we had in May and June. The cows were eating soooo much clover it was causing bloat and killing them  

We have a lot of clover in our pasture and again in the hay, and never an issue.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, that really sucks. 

We're planting about 1/5 clover to our Alfalfa  I'd like to plant some normal grass too, perhaps one day.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you guys soo much! This just makes my day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> White clover can cause bloat in goats. White clover tends to be a problems when green and wet. One vet told me why it causes bloat but that was many years ago and I do not remember now what the vet said. Clover in hay is fine though since it is dry. I have never had a problem with clover in the hay.


 That is what I heard to.....however... I have clover in my pasture as well...they sometimes do bloat a little....but ....I keep baking soda out for them.....and they do fine with it....keep in mind... I have irrigated pasture.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I put Baking Soda for my goats out last night, they wouldn't touch it. I was afraid they got bloated because of the high quality hay. They look a little skinner today, but I can't say it's bloat. 

Do you have to force feed them it? Or do they just know what it's for?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they usually go to it ...when they need it.... do they know it is there? sometimes you have to show them...once the word gets out they all know......also.. if you think they are not eating it...let them watch you sprinkle a little grain or something they like... on the baking soda.........there will be a few... that don't like it...and sometimes if a goat is bloaty looking... I take some in my hand and open their mouth and put some in there.... if you can't do it that way... mix some with water and put it into a syringe ...no needle... put it down their throat that way.....if needed..... :wink:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, Well I showed about half of them. I also did sprinkle some on the grain like you said. I didn't do the syringe thing, but I did sprinkle a little in their water, not a lot, so I doubt it would have done any good, just tried a couple different things.

it was pretty funny... the chickens thought it was something great and one of the roosters took this BIIIG mouthful, he didn't go back to it again, do you think he didn't like it?! LOL!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Have to be careful about putting baking soda in the feed. In the hot months it causes fluid retention and can make your goats look really fat. In the cold and cool months we sprinkle it on their feed and keep it out too. We keep it out all the time free choice


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, thank you for the info


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Have to be careful about putting baking soda in the feed. In the hot months it causes fluid retention and can make your goats look really fat. In the cold and cool months we sprinkle it on their feed and keep it out too. We keep it out all the time free choice


 I didn't tell Lexibot... to put it in their grain....I was telling how to get them to know... that the baking soda was there....to introduce it..... I agree... that it shouldn't be added to their grain....but to start them on it... sprinkling a small amount on the baking soda........not putting it in the grain.... will help them to get a taste of it and know where it is........ :wink:


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a bale of clover hay a while back and the goats LOVED it! It was about 60% clover, 40% bermuda/grass. I wish I had bought more...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > Have to be careful about putting baking soda in the feed. In the hot months it causes fluid retention and can make your goats look really fat. In the cold and cool months we sprinkle it on their feed and keep it out too. We keep it out all the time free choice
> 
> 
> I didn't tell Lexibot... to put it in their grain....I was telling how to get them to know... that the baking soda was there....to introduce it..... I agree... that it shouldn't be added to their grain....but to start them on it... sprinkling a small amount on the baking soda........not putting it in the grain.... will help them to get a taste of it and know where it is........ :wink:


Oh I know you didnt.  She had mentioned it in one of her posts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh I know you didnt.  She had mentioned it in one of her posts.


 HeHe.. no problem.. :laugh:


----------

